# Burn outs???



## butchjr15 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey guys what is the best way to clean off rubber from the the rear of the car behind the tires and the tail pipes after a burn out. also is there a good way to prep those areas before hand?? thanks alot


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

a quick spray of Pam (non stick cooking spray ) before hand will keep rubber from sticking- as far as getting it off WD40 and lots of elbow grease


----------



## butchjr15 (Nov 29, 2009)

ok thankyou


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

The car wash is good for removing burnt rubber too.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Get better tires that don't shred the rubber off. And if it's asphalt getting on the car, don't sit in one spot so long doing the burn out, keep the car moving. And remember, real men don't use the brake pedal to do burn outs.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

The Detailer said:


> The car wash is good for removing burnt rubber too.


I NEVER put my car thru a car wash. Most places never clean or replace the material that is used to spread the soap around and to scrub the car.Some use brushes and some use synthetic cloth. That crap is full of dirt particals and other items that came off of dirty cars and just stuck them. That garbage on the scrubbers can scratch your car and ruin your cars finish.


----------



## stealth gray goat (Sep 11, 2009)

As I see rubber on bumpers a good bit at the body shop that I work at, I haven't found to much that works besides alil cleaner and some elbow grease. Now using pam on your car its not bad but it can turn bad if you leave it on there more than a couple of days the pam will begin to get real hard and become harder to get off than the rubber. Tho I have found that take some tire shine does good and it wont hurt the paint, it has the same oil base like the pam but its designed to be put on the car and it washes off when you wash your car. hope that helps


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

stealth gray goat said:


> As I see rubber on bumpers a good bit at the body shop that I work at, I haven't found to much that works besides alil cleaner and some elbow grease. Now using pam on your car its not bad but it can turn bad if you leave it on there more than a couple of days the pam will begin to get real hard and become harder to get off than the rubber. Tho I have found that take some tire shine does good and it wont hurt the paint, it has the same oil base like the pam but its designed to be put on the car and it washes off when you wash your car. hope that helps


I installed a set of Mud Flaps on my GTO. They are a custom fit and perfectly match the lines of our cars. Does a great job of keeping dirt off the fenders.
Took me around 30 minutes to install them and you don't have to remove your tires to do it.

JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.


----------



## butchjr15 (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks for all the in put guys, i also heard that if you spray it hard with quik detailer before hand. thats works also


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh-then _that's _why I never have any rubber build up, cause I'm constantly spraying it with the quick detailer.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Rukee said:


> Oh-then _that's _why I never have any rubber build up, cause I'm constantly spraying it with the quick detailer.


*That habbit is worse than smoking.... LOL*


----------

